# douglas 32?



## tropicalescape (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, Im new to SailNet and would like to know if anyone has any experiance or info about the Ted Brewer designed Douglas 32 by Command Yachts as I have just purchased a very nice example of such a boat...It has very little time on the boat or the engine(yanmar2gm20)the boat was first owned by a U.S. ambassader to the Bahamas who had it prof. maintained but accorden to the log book didnt sail her very much, then by a local business owner who didnt sell her very much either,I have had my eye on her for as many as 15 yrs. and like so many other things in my life i have said for many years that I would own her in due time(attrition... or the patience of a buzzard.. your pick)any way shes mine now and I was wondering if any one has any info. as the owners group no longer exists.Any info would be appreciated as with or without any more info. im going to sail this boat to the Bahamas this coming spring or summer(Aint Scared)! Daryl


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Did you happen to see this page?
DOUGLAS32 MKII Blue Water Cruising Sailing Vessel.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Pretty boats.I have a w30 also if you have any questions.marc


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Might try firing off a letter to Ted Brewer. He's been very helpful when I've had questions, and they weren't even about one of his designs.


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

I also recently purchased a Douglas 32 (1974). It was stored on the hard for 5 years before I got her so cosmetically it was a little rough. Mechanically all the systems worked fine after a little lube here and there. Mine came with a Volvo MD2B. After changing out the filters and pumping out the old fuel, it started and ran as though it had run the day before. 

My boat came with a lot of literature from the Company, letters from Ted Brewer, original blueprint drawings, etc. If you want to send me a PM with your email, I may be able to scan and send you anything that you are looking for that I may have.

I've had her on the salt and in some 20kt blows, and she’s a solid well behaved boat. I think you'll find she was worth the wait.


----------



## pirategirl (Dec 28, 2010)

*douglas 32*

Hi there John, My husband and I also recently accquired a Douglas 32 and would be interested in any info you may be able to share with us. She was also on the hard for sometime and is in need of some TLC but we know she will be a great boat when we are done. Good Sailing!


----------



## SeacoastSail (Oct 9, 2010)

Funny I just purchased a 1972 back in Late September. The weather in Maine has slowed my work on her a bit but she will be cruising the Maine coast this summer. Any information on the Douglas 32 would be much appreciated. The Douglas32.org link does not seem to work anymore. I would love to know how they sail since I did not have the chance for a sea trial.


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi PirateGirl and SeaCoastSail, 

I noticed that the Douglas 32 link didn't work. There doesn't seem to be too much D32 info on the Web. Any reference I've seen to web sites or owners groups all lead back to that .org site which is dead. 

I have some line drawings showing details of the deck hull joints, some rigging, etc. They are roughly legal sized (11x14) but I can photograph them and send you the files. I also have a Volvo Md2B shop manual but I've since found it on the web at 

(edited... apparently I can't add a link until I've posted more) So stand by.

I also have a review of it in a Canadian Yachting Magazine from the 1990's. Even then they were thought of as "good old boats"

SeacoastSail, they sail very very well. The classic lines still work. Especially if you're used to sailing on some of the newer designs with the wide beam and flatter bottoms you'll find the D32 to have a very kind motion. She cuts through the waves rather than pounding over them. I single hand mind most of the time. And like I said, have been out in over 20kn winds, (not that this is any great shakes for these boats) and have no troubles at all. 

I'll be sailing the coast of Maine this summer as well. I live in New Brunswick, Canada and will be getting down "south of the border". We were down to Campobello Island last year which is right across from Eastport. 

I'm also setting up a Facebook group if any of you are there. Maybe we can be a bit of a clearinghouse for information and help each other out. 

Drop me an email.


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is the link to the Shop Manual:

http://www.bluemoment.com/manuals/MD1B-2B-3B_Workshop.pdf


----------



## Martyp (Jan 7, 2011)

Back in 1972, my dad bought a Douglas 32, it was a bare hull with the deck attached - empty inside, no hardware, ports or woodwork - just a bare fiberglass hull and deck. He spent about 4 years turning it into a yacht with beautiful woodwork and accomodations for 7. We launched it during the bicentenial celebration in 1976 and cruised it all over newengland for ten years. During those years, we sailed through several gales and she always muscled through and always made us feel safe. Good luck with yours.


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Very Cool. As I understand it the molds for the hull changed hands a few times, and I knew some were offered as bare hulls. Any old pictures?


----------



## chirs3354 (Mar 2, 2001)

*My Douglas 32*

Let me join the list of new Douglas 32 owners. In fact, in September, we purchased the boat in the link identified by "seabreeze_97". It is now on the South Shore on Nova Scotia. We only had it out a few times before it went on the hard, but it sailed beautifully. Last day was a 35nm run to it's new marina.

Seems to me that there are a number of folks in the area/region who may be keen to share information.

It has a Westerbeke 4 cyl -27hp- I have the manual if anyone is interested
It also was fitted with an Eberspacher diesel-fired forced air furnace, and I managed to bench fire it this winter....from ?1976? I would love to get hold of some parts if anyone has a dead unit..

My first two projects---when the mast was removed, the marina had to cut the mast wiring. I'm not sure how I want to reconfigure the connections for easier diconnect.

The largest portlights..above the nav table/galley do leak a bit. I am thinking of removing, finding replacements, and adjusting the openings to match.

There are a 100 other things to do, but this will get me started.

Looking forward to hearing from the other proud owners!

Chris


----------



## SybariteIIISV (Aug 31, 2009)

*Douglas 31/32 Hullmaster*

Hello,
We bought our '81 Douglas five years ago, before the owner's group site closed down - I had copied some info to my own site, cthompson.ca - Home but if you want to get as much info as possible try the internet archive:
Douglas Owners Group - Home of the Ted Brewer designed Douglas and Hullmaster 31' and 32' Sailing Vessels
If you want some of the original brochures, I have pdf's I can email you.
-Chris


----------



## SybariteIIISV (Aug 31, 2009)

*Facebook group?*



WhiskyJohn said:


> I'm also setting up a Facebook group if any of you are there. Maybe we can be a bit of a clearinghouse for information and help each other out.
> 
> Drop me an email.


Any luck on that Facebook group?


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

*Facebook Group*

Hi, I've set up a group which FB now calls a "page". It is open to anyone on FB so feel free to look it up and join. That link you provided was wonderful and managed to find the dark group from some sort of archive. I'm going to risk hurting anyones feelings in the interest of general knowlege and copy some of the info to the FB page.


----------



## SybariteIIISV (Aug 31, 2009)

*FB page*

I've searched FB... to no avail! What's it called, or how would I find it?
(clearly I don't spend too much time on Facebook)


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Facebook.com/jrm288 

I think that's my profile. "friend" me and you should be able to find it. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and set up a proper web page, if I can figure out how. But that'll be a post sailing winter project.


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to see someone in the area. I was done to the Penobscot for 3 weeks and just got back... Truly great sailing and scenery. I'm going to do some of the south shore in your neck of the woods next year. I'll have to tap you for some info, and ideas next year. I'm on Facebook at Facebook.com/jrm288 if you do the FB thing. I set up a public Douglas page if you're interested. 

I may try to figure out how to do a real webpage after the sailing season ends. 

Be safe in the face of Irene.

John


----------



## loup30s (Aug 9, 2010)

Just purchased Douglas 31 built in Barrie ,on and I'm wondering if anybody may know what they used for balast.
The boat was built in 1976 and launched in 1986


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Very cool. I understood that some hulls were sold as "kit boats" nice to hear you folks did such a nice job. If you're on Facebook check out:

www.facebook.com/#!/groups/180704598614604

I set up a "page on D32s. Feel free to post some pics of your boat... in fact everyone should post some pics of their D32s. Always nice to get some eyecandy now that the cold weather is getting ready to hit us in the north.


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

loup30s said:


> Just purchased Douglas 31 built in Barrie ,on and I'm wondering if anybody may know what they used for balast.
> The boat was built in 1976 and launched in 1986


The specs say it is a lead casting internally encapsulated in fiberglass, connected to an exterior bronze grounding plate.


----------



## Ocarina II (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a Fellow Douglas owner


tropicalescape said:


> Hello everyone, Im new to SailNet and would like to know if anyone has any experiance or info about the Ted Brewer designed Douglas 32 by Command Yachts as I have just purchased a very nice example of such a boat...It has very little time on the boat or the engine(yanmar2gm20)the boat was first owned by a U.S. ambassader to the Bahamas who had it prof. maintained but accorden to the log book didnt sail her very much, then by a local business owner who didnt sell her very much either,I have had my eye on her for as many as 15 yrs. and like so many other things in my life i have said for many years that I would own her in due time(attrition... or the patience of a buzzard.. your pick)any way shes mine now and I was wondering if any one has any info. as the owners group no longer exists.Any info would be appreciated as with or without any more info. im going to sail this boat to the Bahamas this coming spring or summer(Aint Scared)! Daryl


Hi fellow Douglas 32 owners,
I've owned mine for about 15 years and am halfway through her refit.
I've done quite a lot to her and would love to connect with other skippers.
Mike


----------



## Ocarina II (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ratlines and pin rails*

Really like the new synthetic manila, Hempex. I am slowly replacing all my yacht braid with traditional looking line. I will probably use the braided simulated manila for the running rigging much as I would prefer the 3 strand.
Teak, bronze, leather and hemp can transform a plastic boat. The Douglas 32 has the classic lines to benefit from traditional (in appearance) ropework.


----------



## WhiskyJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Mike, nice to "meet" you. It looks like you're the most experienced Douglas owner here so far. I got mine 3 years ago now. It's a 1973 D32 and I very much love the boat. We're in New Brunswick, with our home port on the Saint John River system, but are fortunate to be able to get down river and our into the Bay of Fundy and down the coast of Maine. I intend to get to the coast of Nova Scotia in the coming summer. I've set up a facebook page and several of the folks here have joined the page. We're posting pictures and trying to help each other out with ideas, and information. If you're on FB and interested in joining up, look for me John McCarthy and we'll do the "friend" thing and you can join the page.


----------



## Ocarina II (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ballast material*



loup30s said:


> Just purchased Douglas 31 built in Barrie ,on and I'm wondering if anybody may know what they used for balast.
> The boat was built in 1976 and launched in 1986


 Command Yachts used lead and I would be surprised if anything else could work and still allow her to sit on her designed lines. Try holding a powerful magnet up to the keel or a magnetic compass. No effect=lead.


----------



## Ocarina II (Nov 21, 2011)

hi Chris, my boat had a clunky old steel box shaped multi pin connector inside the mast foot. There is an oval shaped access plate on the side to facillitate connection. It was prone to corrosion and I never liked it. When I re-wired the mast I got a real nice R-V trailer plug from Princess Auto. It is a cylindrical capsule design for heavy wiring and is made from glass reinforced plastic. The female end, which is attached to the boat has an excellent spring load cap that seals it when the mast is unstepped. I looked at what the marine suppliers had and nothing else even came close.


----------



## Ocarina II (Nov 21, 2011)

Dear tropical escape,
Congrats on the new boat and your obvious good taste!
'A particularly nice example' you say? Tell me more.


----------



## chirs3354 (Mar 2, 2001)

It has been quite some time since I checked this forum!
It seems your connector system was much like mine, except there is no access port in my mast. 
I did find a reasonable rubberized connector, and it is going on tomorrow

The mast wiring has been quite a challenge, as some of the wires in the coachroof have corroded. My autumn plan is to remove the mast base, and rerun the wires back to a new panel. I really don`t like the internal connection at the mast base, and will probably modify it for an external deck connection.

On the Westerbeke beast, I decided to remove the exhaust manifold and heat exchanger. H E was really blocked, but a trip to local engine rebuilder and radiator shop (total of $60) has cleared it nicely. Beats the 1200 replacement cost.....
Difficult to get exhaust manifold gasket from Torresen Marine -2 months wait. I found a company (TTL) in Dartmouth that makes gaskets, and they cut one in 24 hours.
Now to put it all back in; along with the new Racor fuel filter.....
Sounds like a lot of stuff, but as long as there aren`t too many house projects, or too many surprises it should be done this weekend. Scheduled to hit the water week of June 26. Here`s hopin.
Thanks for your feedback on the mast connections.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Blue Eagle (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi, i know this thread is probably cold, but i also own one of these boats - built in hong kong by cape yachts in 1976: when i bought her the engine - a volvo md11c - was frozen solid, but a few solid thumps with a #1 persuder (4lb hammer) freed off the seized piston. I’ve recently re-wired the engine and switch panel and am about to set-to again on the exterior brightwork (the executive version had wood up the wazoo, a real pita). As for the important stuff, her action on the salty stuff, i can only reiterate what other owners have said: an absolute joy in a stink, not bad in a zephyr with fully-battened and extended-roach main and 130% genny - better than my friend’s beneslow anyway! She’s weatherly, points well within 30 degrees of apparent, and even downwind, with the tri-radial spinny up she can clock over hull speed. We race under the PYN rule and regularly feature on the podium in those races. Round the cans we dont bother as its tedious and spills beer! As a cruiser shes not as well kitted-out as some of her north american cousins, but theres plenty of space for six knarly lads and lots of handholds below for when the breeze freshens. 
Above all, she has stunning lines with a sea-boats sheer and sweet entry and i wouldnt change her for anything else. No roller-furler and twin fore-and backstays make for a bulletproof yet still single-handable boat. I love her and her sisters!


----------

